# Retrofitting Automatic Climate Control in a 2LT?



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## efripp (Jul 5, 2013)

InteresteD As Well. Bump


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

For what it's worth, I've owned the car for a year, and still haven't been brave enough to tackle this without some info on how to do it. I'll look into it and update the thread if I figure anything out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How much money are you willing to invest in this swap? Once all parts are gotten, you need a dealer to unlock the features for it to work. There is a thread similar to this about a month ago where someone listed a few parts they found but nobody has done this yet. Most I saw was convering a 11-12 4 speed fan to a 13-14 6 speed fan.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Here, this thread might help. Someone is trying to do the same in a 2012 Eco. Its currently a work in progress.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...imate-control-2012-cruze-eco.html#post1330482


----------

